# Anyone recognize these wheels?



## Gringo185 (Feb 19, 2010)

My brother recently purchased a 2012 Jetta TDI and has been looking into a new set of wheels. He found these pics but can't seem to find any info on them. Does anyone know what brand they are? Price? Size? Where to buy?

Any info would be appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Gringo185 (Feb 19, 2010)

Nobody? Any suggestions on where to ask next?


----------



## ray32 (Apr 27, 2008)

looks like CC style wheels..


----------



## Slow Slammed 4 Door (Oct 15, 2008)

I believe they are passat wheels and called phoenix.


----------



## sfccryder (Nov 25, 2009)

Gringo185 said:


> My brother recently purchased a 2012 Jetta TDI and has been looking into a new set of wheels. He found these pics but can't seem to find any info on them. Does anyone know what brand they are? Price? Size? Where to buy?
> 
> Any info would be appreciated. Thanks in advance.


check out pyspeed.com vw wheels vw101 oem replica.


----------



## Gringo185 (Feb 19, 2010)

In case anyone was curious:

http://www.pyspeed.com/VW101-OEM-Replica-S-Line-Style-Audi-VW-18-inch-p/oem-vw101-18.htm

Thanks for the help.


----------

